# pls tell me what brand these are(RIMS)



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

the other day i bought these rims from a budy of mine 45bucks they pretty nice for the price and needs 2 tires nobig deal but it would help me out if i knew wich brand they where they are 16" so if some one could help that be great


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

wheres the pictures?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

.........im pretty sure we cant figure out what the brand is by you telling us "16 inch" lol have you looked on the back? most of the time a company will forge their name on the back of a spoke or the rim its self :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^thats always not true. Most only put the offset


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

oh so sorry lol forgot to post my site lol how stupid of me http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/691171/6 there lol my bad


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> .........im pretty sure we cant figure out what the brand is by you telling us "16 inch" lol have you looked on the back? most of the time a company will forge their name on the back of a spoke or the rim its self :thumbup:


on the back all it says is made in usa and a max load limit but i didnt look all that good so ill have to look again


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> on the back all it says is made in usa and a max load limit but i didnt look all that good so ill have to look again


I never seen a set of rims yet that have the name printed on them and i owned many set of rims


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

They look similar to Mustang wheels from the mid 90s era.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey! iv seen those before but just like you im stuck for a name. no offence but its like an off brand/cheapy still not bad for 45 bucks tho :thumbup:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I"m voting off brand mustang rims are only a single set of 5 lug holes.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I never seen a set of rims yet that have the name printed on them and i owned many set of rims


My SSR's do.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I never seen a set of rims yet that have the name printed on them and i owned many set of rims



you must not see many rims.

Rotas, SSR, Buddy Club, Volk, Rays Engineering, Konig, etc.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OZ and ADR (heh, my ADRs do although their not exactly forged magnesium wheels)


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd say that's a set of American Racing wheels, they have that unique look.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you must not see many rims.


I agree 100% with EL HEFE

My set


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i found out what type rims mine are some guy drove up at my work and had them they are called PRIME and they dont make this set any more but oh well atleast i kno


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

my rims don't say what they are but the centercap does

and prime is one of those companies that make decent rims but not great...you still got them for a good price though I think they average around 300 to 400 for a set


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well you think they would have the center caps for sale for my rims?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

paint em black
JDM tyte


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> paint em black
> JDM tyte


wouldnt it be hard to paint over crome or would it look nice if i used a metalic color


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya it does remind me of the stang rims.....kind of a turn off but for 45 bucks good deal


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well im happy with then now all i need are tires for the front 2


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i finally got new tires to go with my rims take a look http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/691171/8


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> i finally got new tires to go with my rims take a look http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/691171/8


god damn! 215! lol i thought my 205's were the shit, those look like they will grip like crazy! just watch out in the rain


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> god damn! 215! lol i thought my 205's were the shit, those look like they will grip like crazy! just watch out in the rain


well your right about the grip during the dry weather but the rain well lets say i learned the hard way day after i got my tires on it rained and i was doing like 20 ish put it in 2nd while turning and let go of the clutch just barely on the gass tires broke loose and i went straight into the ditch didnt mess up anything but a lil clamp that holds the right side of my bumper up its fixable just say rain sux on these tires also the noise lvl is loud they got like a whiny noise down the street but when its dry oooh its on like donkey kong


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

if you are looking for a nice compromise with wet and dry traction tires, the falken Ziex arent bad and you cant go wrong with anything made by Michelin or goodyear. I like my GT2's white letterz out


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

also something to take into cnsideration. with racyer tires like that the compound is softer. so when your coing slower and it raining, the water cools it off and the tires wont gripbut when its dry they can warm up and grip. ever since i figured this out rain has been fine :thumbup: and so have the burn out lol. its funny how i can tap the gas in a ga16 and my tire (only one lol) spins.............its fun


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> also something to take into cnsideration. with racyer tires like that the compound is softer. so when your coing slower and it raining, the water cools it off and the tires wont gripbut when its dry they can warm up and grip. ever since i figured this out rain has been fine :thumbup: and so have the burn out lol. its funny how i can tap the gas in a ga16 and my tire (only one lol) spins.............its fun


thats funny but both of my tires spin when i do a burn out and it did the same in my automatic sentra too


----------

